# General > AquaTalk >  RASCAL Collection

## rascal

http%3A%2F%2F40.media.tumblr.com%2Faa0b3f9059e6a6d6553c7772f4ca3aae%2Ftumblr_na5dd1gPc51tnw0z3o2.jpg
Its been a while since I last post here.
May be about 1 or 2 years since the band of shrimp sales.

I would like to make this forum fill with shrimps again.
Let me start the ball rolling.(hopefully more breeder and hobbyist will post thier setups and shrimps here again. hahahah

I made a new blog. 
The new setup called "ProJEct ReVenGe" is done with the help/advise from some breeders here like Alvin, Peter, silane, Ronald and etc. So yeah, visit my Blog @
http://rascal-collections.tumblr.com

I will post more Picture here when I using my Computer.

Thanks and enjoy

----------


## vinz

Hi Rascal,

Welcome back.

We have no problems with shrimp discussion, knowledge sharing, photos, etc. We only had issues with the ugly characters and fights that erupted from shrimp sales and between cliques and cartels.

If you can help build a healthy, friendly and respectful shrimp community in AQ that can discuss and even debate about the little critters in a civil or better manner, but disagree amicably, we're more than happy.  :Wink: 

What disturbs me right now, is the word "Revenge" in your project name... it does imply you're up to no good.  :Opps:  Hope you can explain.

----------


## rascal

> Hi Rascal,
> 
> Welcome back.
> 
> We have no problems with shrimp discussion, knowledge sharing, photos, etc. We only had issues with the ugly characters and fights that erupted from shrimp sales and between cliques and cartels.
> 
> If you can help build a healthy, friendly and respectful shrimp community in AQ that can discuss and even debate about the little critters in a civil or better manner, but disagree amicably, we're more than happy. 
> 
> What disturbs me right now, is the word "Revenge" in your project name... it does imply you're up to no good.  Hope you can explain.


haha.. the word revenge is just a title for the setup and I have my previous 4ft that never go that well(setup poison by baygon).. so yeah.. nothing bad  :Smile:  just enjoying shrimps like always :Wink:

----------


## hello1214

hey rascal.. do u mind contacting me at 93657644 got some shrimps issue to ask you. if u ever came back to see this post.

----------

